# Zurück nach Vashj'ir



## Lornorr (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Community.

Ich habe das Problem dass ich nicht wieder zurück nach Vashj'ir komme.

Habe mich nach einigen Q nach OG zurück geportet und nun möchte ich zurück.

Leider kommt kein Schiff mehr.

Wie soll ich nun also zurück?

Danke für eure antworten,.


----------



## Lich Dragon (7. Dezember 2010)

Da gibt es Teleporter in Og und Sw


----------



## Rainaar (7. Dezember 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> Leider kommt kein Schiff mehr.



Ich hab zwar die Portale auch gefunden, aber die nützen einem Lowie nix.

Kommt da also nochmal nen Schiff nach Kalimdor im Hafen von SW?


----------



## Phash (7. Dezember 2010)

hab das gleiche Problem, dank lvl 80 geht aber das Portal... ne andere Lösung hab ich noch nicht...
da gibts aber vorm Portal ne Quest...

oder du lässt dich porten


----------



## etmundi1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hast du dir in Vashj'ir keinen Flugpunkt
(auf der Insel) geholt?


----------



## caschd (7. Dezember 2010)

etmundi1 schrieb:


> Hast du dir in Vashj'ir keinen Flugpunkt
> (auf der Insel) geholt?




troll 

hmm also er holt sich einen flugpunkt und fragt dann im forum??? 
da waren die finger wohl schneller als das hirn


----------



## Lornorr (7. Dezember 2010)

nein, kein flugpunkt geholt :-(

aber good to know dass es portale geben soll.

die werd ich dann mal suchen^^

danke für die antworten


----------



## Versace83 (7. Dezember 2010)

zur Not kannst ja immer noch mit dem eigenen Mount hinfliegen


----------



## Lorileja (8. Dezember 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> zur Not kannst ja immer noch mit dem eigenen Mount hinfliegen




geht nicht, aber wer die Anfangsquest gemacht hat, hat kein Problem mit dem Portal


----------



## Borgok (8. Dezember 2010)

Lorileja schrieb:


> geht nicht, aber wer die Anfangsquest gemacht hat, hat kein Problem mit dem Portal



Natürlich kann man selbst mit dem Flugmount hinfliegen. Vom Festland bei Dun Morogh ist es nicht weit nach Vashj'ir, und man ist bevor der Erschöpfungsbalken abgelaufen ist locker über dem Gebiet (jedenfalls mit dem schnellen Flugmount).


----------



## BIGMON (10. Dezember 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man selbst mit dem Flugmount hinfliegen. Vom Festland bei Dun Morogh ist es nicht weit nach Vashj'ir, und man ist bevor der Erschöpfungsbalken abgelaufen ist locker über dem Gebiet (jedenfalls mit dem schnellen Flugmount).



Richtig, das reicht.


----------

